# Any news about a new 85/1.2L III ?



## Nounours18200 (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you any news about this rumoured lens ? 
Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2012)

Far, far off, I would think. The current 85L II was released in 2006, in lens ages, it's still just a toddler.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Far, far off, I would think. The current 85L II was released in 2006, in lens ages, it's still just a toddler.



unfortunatley toddlers move faster


----------



## photophreek (Jul 3, 2012)

When did the 85 1.2 III become a rumored lens? Buy the current version as it's sharp, sharp and did I say....sharp. Are you worried about the much talked about "slow focusing". I've not noticed any slow focusing with my copy at all. Anyway, when such a lens does arrive (maybe in 2016), it will cost $3200++.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 3, 2012)

photophreek said:


> When did the 85 1.2 III become a rumored lens? Buy the current version as it's sharp, sharp and did I say....sharp. Are you worried about the much talked about "slow focusing". I've not noticed any slow focusing with my copy at all. Anyway, when such a lens does arrive (maybe in 2016), it will cost $3200++.



shoot is side by side with the sigma and you will notice the massive AF speed difference


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 3, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Far, far off, I would think. The current 85L II was released in 2006, in lens ages, it's still just a toddler.
> ...



Don't I know it...


----------



## Tayvin (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never heard anything about a new 85mm 1.2 lll, but why mess with perfection anyway? The 85mm ll is probably the only reason I still own Canon gear and it pays for itself really quickly. It can be a little slow with focus, but it's essentially a studio lens, so speed isn't that important. In my opinion, the 85mm ll is Canons best prime.


----------



## Nounours18200 (Jul 3, 2012)

> When did the 85 1.2 III become a rumored lens?



A few months ago on this site: it was mentionned with an improved version of the 50/1.2L...



> In my opinion, the 85mm ll is Canons best prime.



+1, and this the reason for which I keep on eye on it...


----------



## sarkore (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

First time poster here and I recently joined to ask a similar question. I have spent my Canon life time admiring this lens and it's nearly become a reality. I just needed some reassuring that the MkIII wasn't going to pop up out of the blue. 

Thank you for the information.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

There will not likely be an 85 f/1.2L III. So I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## hippoeater (Jul 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> photophreek said:
> 
> 
> > When did the 85 1.2 III become a rumored lens? Buy the current version as it's sharp, sharp and did I say....sharp. Are you worried about the much talked about "slow focusing". I've not noticed any slow focusing with my copy at all. Anyway, when such a lens does arrive (maybe in 2016), it will cost $3200++.
> ...



The difference being that that is a f1.4 lens vs an f1.2 lens - I have the nikon 85 1.4D lens for my backup D80 and it focuses with a breeze! 

Again, 1.4 not 1.2...A lot more glass to shift around


----------



## tt (Jul 4, 2012)

Is the rate limiter the lens itself for focus?
I'm just wondering if putting this lens on a 5D Mark III or 1DX would give a quicker focus than other cameras? 
(Is the Mark II 5D a better match due to the EgS focus screen option than the 5D Mark III or does it focus well without that? Could imagine the 1DX is the best of both worlds?!)

Wasn't there a rumor a few yers ago on Northern Light /CR then went quiet again?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

tt said:


> Is the rate limiter the lens itself for focus?
> I'm just wondering if putting this lens on a 5D Mark III or 1DX would give a quicker focus than other cameras?
> (Is the Mark II 5D a better match due to the EgS focus screen option than the 5D Mark III or does it focus well without that? Could imagine the 1DX is the best of both worlds?!)
> 
> Wasn't there a rumor a few yers ago on Northern Light /CR then went quiet again?



Nope. I shot sports with it with a 1D Mark IV and 5D Mark III and I didn't miss a shot. It focused rather quickly and slow is very subjective. It may be slow compared to some lenses, but it's fast enough apparently for sports. Can you imagine the immaculate IQ you can get with that lens shooting sports? Way better than the 1.8.


----------



## photophreek (Jul 4, 2012)

Seriuosly, I don't notice the 85L 1.2 II being slow to focus at all. In addtion, the AF is very accurate at all apertures and doesn't need MF tweaking. I'm not sure why everybody is slaying a very fine lens. To the OP and other fence sitters, buy the lens and enjoy. As I said in a previous post, a ver III is probably many years away.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 4, 2012)

photophreek said:


> Seriuosly, I don't notice the 85L 1.2 II being slow to focus at all. In addtion, the AF is very accurate at all apertures and doesn't need MF tweaking. I'm not sure why everybody is slaying a very fine lens. To the OP and other fence sitters, buy the lens and enjoy. As I said in a previous post, a ver III is probably many years away.



Oh no please dont misunderstand I wasnt slaying it at all
I just tried them both out side by side and focusing on near far near far the canon is considerably slower than the sigma its pretty snappy if everything you are shooting is in a similar area so its not having to move all that glass so much
I think IQ wise there is not alot that is better than the 85L wide open at 1.2 its sharper than the sigma at 1.4
however at f2 i think its a different story. Not to mention the epic price gap between the 2 I dont think the 85L is 2.5 times better. It is better but thats purely pixel peeping.

If money is no object and the slower AF is not an issue then the 85L is the way to go
If you want to save a ton of coin the sigma is well worth considering

also with the sigma being more compact its a little more convenient

the 85L is like having a watermelon strapped to the front of the camera however it is super impressive looking so has epic wow factor too


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> the 85L is like having a watermelon strapped to the front of the camera however it is super impressive looking so has epic wow factor too



Candids with the 200 f/2 never fails in the wow stakes ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 4, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > the 85L is like having a watermelon strapped to the front of the camera however it is super impressive looking so has epic wow factor too
> ...



dammit you are going to make me buy this lens arent you!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 4, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



You should be disappointed in yourself that you haven't done so yet ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2012)

tt said:


> Is the rate limiter the lens itself for focus?
> I'm just wondering if putting this lens on a 5D Mark III or 1DX would give a quicker focus than other cameras?


 
The 1 series cameras use a 12v battery, the higher voltage can operate the AF motor faster than a 7.2 volt battery in a 5D MK III.


----------

